# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Huid: wat kan je doen tegen psoriasis?

## FRANCOIS580

We willen er allemaal zo lang mogelijk jong en gezond uit zien. Huidaandoeningen zoals eczeem en psoriasis horen daar uiteraard niet bij. Wist je dat maar liefst 300000 Belgen aan deze hardnekkige huidaandoening lijden? In de meeste gevallen ontwikkeld psoriasis zich voor onze veertigste verjaardag. Dat betekent dat vele jongeren aan met huidziekten als eczeem en psoriasis krijgen te kampen. De behandeling van psoriasis is meestal erg zwaar en langdurig en het resultaat onvoorspelbaar. Kan je dan zelf niets doen om de symptomen van psoriasis te verzachten, bijvoorbeeld met een aangepaste voeding?

Psoriasis betreft een chronische huidziekte die vooral wordt gekenmerkt door rode vlekken op je huid. Deze vlekken zijn bedekt met witte schilfers die dikwijls dik en opgezwollen zijn. Geen enkele plaats op je lichaam is beschermt tegen psoriasis dat vooral voorkomt op de hoofdhuid, de strekzijde van je kniën en ellebogen, de onderkant van je rug, je benen en je armen, je handen en voeten, alle lichaamsplooien en in erg zeldzame gevallen in je aangezicht. Psoriasis is meestal goed gelokaliseerd. Tegelijk over je hele lichaam komt uiterst zelden voor.

*Psoriasis en artritis*
In vele gevallen komt psoriasis samen met artritis en/of met de ziekte van Crohn voor. Er zijn vele oorzaken, maar psoriasis wordt hoofdzakelijk erfelijk bepaald. Vergeet hierbij niet dat iedereen met psoriasis worden geboren. Iedereen met een voorbeschiktheid kan op latere leeftijd psoriasis ontwikkelen. Dat wil uiteraard niet zeggen dat je ooit met psoriasis zal af te rekenen krijgen. Hebben je ouders psoriasis, dan loop je vijftig procent kans dat ook te ontwikkelen.

*Vele soorten psoriasis*
Er bestaan inderdaad verschillende soorten psoriasis:

• *Psoriasis vulgaris:* is de bekendste en meest voorkomende vorm en wordt vooral gekenmerkt door rode, symmetrische, scherp begrensde en verheven vlekken. Deze hebben in de meeste gevallen wisselende afmetingen met zilvergrijze, makkelijk verwijderbare schilfering. Psoriasis vulgaris komt vooral voor op de strekzijden van je ellebogen, knieeën, een behaarde hoofdhuid of op je lage rug.

•*Psoriasis pustulosa:* komt weinig voor en valt op door grote puskoppen op handen en voeten. Gaat meestal gepaard met koorts.

•*Psoriasis arthropatica:* manifesteert zich samen met ernstige gewrichtsklachten.

•*Psoriasis capitis:* of psoriasis van de behaarde hoofdhuid.
•*Psoriasis inversa:* komt meestal voor onder je oksels en je lies en onder je borsten. In dit geval vertoont je huid rode vlekken die geweldig kunnen jeuken. Deze vorm van psoriasis schilfert echter niet af.

•*Psoriasis unguum:* of nagelpsoriasis en kan zowel op één als op al je nagels voorkomen. Opvallende.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Alie66

Misschien eens proberen met kokos olie

----------

